# 2005 Internationals



## phlaw (Jan 18, 2005)

Does anyone know the date of the Internationals yet?  I am planning a summer trip to California and want to try to attend.

Thanks


----------



## Gin-Gin (Jan 18, 2005)

I believe it's July 29-31st this year.  The details are available at Mr. Trejo's web site: http://www.franktrejo.com/

 :asian:


----------

